# Toggle fell off the bed!



## EmilyandToggle (Sep 16, 2013)

Toggle loves to sleep on my bed and once he's in the covers he NEVER comes out. Tonight while I ate dinner with my family I left him unattended in his blanket and when I came back in the room he wasn't there! After panicking for a while I found him under my bed and got him out. His legs seem fine, his eyes are bright and he is very very anxious.He popping and huffing and trying to escape my hands. I put him in his cage, added the heating pad underneath and turned the lights off. I'm sitting in the living room and going to check on him every so often, but I want to know if anyone has any advice on if I should take him to the vet or not. 
He seems to be okay right now, just shaken up. I am going to be watching for blood/ internal bruising and keeping a careful eye on his food and water intake and output. I'm just so nervous that he may have done some internal damage that I won't be able to see.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It wouldn't hurt to take him to the vet if you're very nervous, especially with his behavior (which could signal something wrong). But otherwise your plans are good - watch the food/water intake, watch activity for anything that seems off, and look for bruising. Signs of internal bleeding would be any red or orange in the poop or black tarry poop (bleeding further up the digestive tract). If you see anything off at all, it'll be an immediate vet visit. Hopefully he landed okay and nothing comes of the fall though. Good luck!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

One of my hedgehogs fell off the couch once- I felt so bad. 
I agree with the above- if you are concerned definitely take him to the vet. 
Keep a close eye on him. I hope all is okay!


----------



## EmilyandToggle (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you both very much for replying so soon. So far he seems okay. After the initial scare he calmed down quite a lot. I left him alone for a good 5 hours in my room and only checked on him every hour or so.
He finally did uncurl enough for me to notice that he's scraped up the area under his chin. The skin is very red and tender. I don't think it's anything serious- he may have even self inflicted it when he was agitated.
I'll definitely be watching later this evening and tomorrow. I've taken his wheel out just for tonight (he rarely runs on it anyway, so I don't think he'll miss it too much) just because of the open wounds on his chest. I don't think he would irritate himself on it, but I want to be sure. I'll make sure to give him some extra out-of-cage playtime tomorrow if he wants it to make up for any un-expelled energy.

Is there any topical creams that I can get for the scratches/scrapes? I know of the "blacklisted" creams that are lethal (eg tea tree oil etc) but does anyone know of something that could ease some of the pain?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

It's not always wise to take the wheel out since he might become bored when he doesn't have his wheel and can start nibbling at the wounds esp since healing wounds often itch. 

I use a special honey based wound crème for small wounds (got it from my vet) but I'm not sure where you live and if it's available there.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure about what kind of cream to put on a scratch. Maybe ask a vets office? Somethings that are safe for cats can be safe for hedgehogs too (as cats will often lick the wound and ingest the cream) but I really don't know.
Sorry- not very helpful!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

For very shallow cuts or scrapes, you can use plain Neosporin or Polysporin. Make sure it's NOT extra strength or pain relief - both have toxic ingredients. Make sure the wound is clean before you put any Neosporin on it so you're not sealing in any infection (which is why you shouldn't use it on deeper cuts or wounds).


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

You could also use triple antibiotic ointment if you can't find plain Neosporin/Polysporin.


----------



## EmilyandToggle (Sep 16, 2013)

You guys are absolutely amazing! I've been watching him over the last few days and he is all the way back to normal. The scrapes are scabbed over and not as red (I think they'll heal all on their own). I will go get some neosporin just for future use. Thanks for the tips!


----------

